# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Shpejtesia e rrjetit

## BesmiiRi

Desha ta hap nje tem

Sa e keni rrjetin  e fort deri sa mb/s

----------


## apostrof



----------


## BesmiiRi

une 9 Mb/s  dhe paguaj lir  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

10mb/s down e 5 mb/s up edhe pingun e ke 10ms cudi e madhe  :perqeshje:

----------


## toni007

Fastweb 20 Mega B....

----------


## dardani8

> une 9 Mb/s  dhe paguaj lir


Edhe mu me  cdutid kjo
 Ani Kujtesa  ate perforamce pak si cudi e  madhe  po me doket

----------


## benseven11

Serveri lejon sic thote vete deri 5mb/sek shpejtesi maksimumi..
http://www.kujtesa.com/bzone/baza.ph...a=0&category=8
Ty te del 9.73mb/sek
I ke bere ndonje pisllik,modifikim windowsit dhe modemit,ose ndonje program boost.lol
Cfare lloj kablli perdoret per lidhjen e internetit?

----------


## BesmiiRi

> Serveri lejon sic thote vete deri 5mb/sek shpejtesi maksimumi..
> http://www.kujtesa.com/bzone/baza.ph...a=0&category=8
> Ty te del 9.73mb/sek
> I ke bere ndonje pisllik,modifikim windowsit dhe modemit,ose ndonje program boost.lol
> Cfare lloj kablli perdoret per lidhjen e internetit?


Nuk di se qfar lloji eshte  vetem di se i ka 8 fije te holla mbrenda :xx:

----------


## valdetshala

Jo valla BEsmiir po dishe shume po me doket !!!!

----------


## benseven11

> Nuk di se qfar lloji eshte  vetem di se i ka 8 fije te holla mbrenda


Ok eshte kabell fiber optik.

----------


## geezer

pas dy testesh ishte kjo

----------


## gesti_7

> pas dy testesh ishte kjo


do kete ndonje gabim ky testeri, nga 10 msec dhe 104 msec shihe sa ndryshon download dhe upload. Nuk me duket shume i besueshem.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Asnje nga keto teste nuk eshte I besueshem. Ajo eshte thjeshte nje ide qe ti mund te maresh per shpejtesine tende me perafersi. Psh nese do shkarkosh nga nje server ne atlanta provon performancen ne atlanta. E njejta gje ndodh e me mua po provova shpejtesine me serverin e optonline ne del down 32mb/s edhe up 13mb/s nese te njejten linje e testoj me speedtest ne serverin ne NY me jep 28mb/s down edhe 9mb/s up nese e testoj ne londer me del 12mb/s down edhe 5mb/s up nese e testoj me beogradin me jep 10.4 down e 3.2 up keto shpejtesi me keto teste varen nga sa nyje networku kalon edhe ca limitimi e ca "avelability" ka serveri qe ti teston ne ate cast. Kjo teknike me shume u nxor nga kompanite qe ofrojne sherbime internti. Psh nje kompani shqiptare ne usa  albtv.com a tvalb.com nuk e di mire ofron sherbim iptv ne amerike edhe menyra se si I mer klientet e pafajshem eshte se u ben testin e shpejtesise me nje sherbim te tille ne serverin me te afert te klientit ne kundeshtim me testimin me nje server te chicagos ose akoma me mire serverin e vet... edhe I del nje personi shpejtesia 1.6mbps me nje DSL verizoni 14$ por kur u lidhet iptv box me serverin e kompanise shpejtesia te le shume per te deshiruar nga performanca e dobet e serverit e nga pipes te shumte qe jane hapur tani nga fluksi I klientave. Nje gje e pa infrastruktuar mire e perdorimi I nje testimi falls per te genjyer klientet.

Prandaj mos u bazoni ne keto teste se llogaritja e tyre behet sa te duhet ty per te shkakruar nje file me madhesi x po ne te vertete nuk matin fluksin e drejt perdrejte kete e ben vetem isp jote.

Ardi

----------


## evalt

> Asnje nga keto teste nuk eshte I besueshem. Ajo eshte thjeshte nje ide qe ti mund te maresh per shpejtesine tende me perafersi. Psh nese do shkarkosh nga nje server ne atlanta provon performancen ne atlanta. E njejta gje ndodh e me mua po provova shpejtesine me serverin e optonline ne del down 32mb/s edhe up 13mb/s nese te njejten linje e testoj me speedtest ne serverin ne NY me jep 28mb/s down edhe 9mb/s up nese e testoj ne londer me del 12mb/s down edhe 5mb/s up nese e testoj me beogradin me jep 10.4 down e 3.2 up keto shpejtesi me keto teste varen nga sa nyje networku kalon edhe ca limitimi e ca "avelability" ka serveri qe ti teston ne ate cast. Kjo teknike me shume u nxor nga kompanite qe ofrojne sherbime internti. Psh nje kompani shqiptare ne usa  albtv.com a tvalb.com nuk e di mire ofron sherbim iptv ne amerike edhe menyra se si I mer klientet e pafajshem eshte se u ben testin e shpejtesise me nje sherbim te tille ne serverin me te afert te klientit ne kundeshtim me testimin me nje server te chicagos ose akoma me mire serverin e vet... edhe I del nje personi shpejtesia 1.6mbps me nje DSL verizoni 14$ por kur u lidhet iptv box me serverin e kompanise shpejtesia te le shume per te deshiruar nga performanca e dobet e serverit e nga pipes te shumte qe jane hapur tani nga fluksi I klientave. Nje gje e pa infrastruktuar mire e perdorimi I nje testimi falls per te genjyer klientet.
> 
> Prandaj mos u bazoni ne keto teste se llogaritja e tyre behet sa te duhet ty per te shkakruar nje file me madhesi x po ne te vertete nuk matin fluksin e drejt perdrejte kete e ben vetem isp jote.
> 
> Ardi


jam shum dakort me ty
çdo sit qe lejon testin e shpejtesis se internetit jep gjithmon rezultat ndryshe nga te tjeret.
un per vete i besoj  shpejtesis efektive  te downloadit te nje fire  te çdo lloj qe shkarkoj nga  browseri ose ose ne extremis nga download manageri maksimumi qe arrij ne  downloadi eshte 1,30Mb/s , jam me se i kenaqur nga linja adsl 20Mega

----------


## che_guevara86

> Fastweb 20 Mega B....


Kete e kam pas une kushtonte nja 40 euro ne muaj po ne fund te fundit eshte kot se te premtojne 20M po 3 ose 4 mb jallah ti kapte ne download ne upload se di  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Reiart

Eshte per te qeshur apo per te qare????

----------


## xubuntu

ky eshte resultati im me nje  linje 20MB download dhe 1MB upload

----------


## benseven11

U mbush kjo teme me perralla.Provo te shkarkosh nje skedar me flashget dhe aty do gjesh shpejtesine reale te shkarkimit.

----------


## gt2xf

www.bredbandskollen.se

a k anjeri ndonje program qe shikon sa mb apo gb ke surf sidomos per ato qe e kane me limit?




> U mbush kjo teme me perralla.Provo te shkarkosh nje skedar me flashget dhe aty do gjesh shpejtesine reale te shkarkimit.

----------


## NBAlbania

> Eshte per te qeshur apo per te qare????


Si ka mundesi qe me te madhe ke upload se download

----------

